# Welche Grafikkarte ist die Richtige für mich?



## SenbeiNorimacki (31. Oktober 2011)

*Welche Grafikkarte ist die Richtige für mich?*

Grüßt euch Leute,
Nachdem meine GT220 () schon etwas länger veraltet ist und mit Skyrm und BF3 einige Grafikperlen ins Haus stehen, will ich nun meine Karte austauschen. Mein Budget liegt bei 150-200€ und ich tendiere eher zu nvidia. Allerdings scheint mir eine Radeon HD6870 schon ganz vernünftig zu sein (SAPPHIRE Radeon HD6870 1024MB GDDR5 LRTL PCI-E 256bit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör).
Welche könntet ihr mir alternativ empfehlen?
Beste Grüße


----------



## rivalxstorm (31. Oktober 2011)

MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

nimm aufjedenfall eine 560ti, was besseres gibts eben (außer der 6870) in der Preisregion nicht und diese ist auch von Nvidia.


wenn du 250 euro zahlen kannst  würde ich die 2gb version nehmen

http://www.amazon.de/Gainward-GeFor...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1320060457&sr=1-3


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Nvidia GTX 560 Ti (wichtig: nicht OHNE das "Ti" ) wäre ja nach Spiel 10-15% besser, kostet dafür dann halt direkt 40-50€ mehr. Preis-Leistung ist bei der Sapphire 6870 top, auch weil das Modell sehr leise ist. Das musst DU selber entscheiden, ob dir das reicht und Du die 40€ sparen willst oder dann doch mehr ausgibst für ein paar mehr FPS und die GTX 560 Ti nimmst.


----------



## rivalxstorm (31. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Nvidia GTX 560 Ti (wichtig: nicht OHNE das "Ti" ) wäre ja nach Spiel 10-15% besser, kostet dafür dann halt direkt 40-50€ mehr. Preis-Leistung ist bei der Sapphire 6870 top, auch weil das Modell sehr leise ist. Das musst DU selber entscheiden, ob dir das reicht und Du die 40€ sparen willst oder dann doch mehr ausgibst für ein paar mehr FPS und die GTX 560 Ti nimmst.


 
ich glaube auch dass die Radeon HD 6870 die bessere Wahl wäre. wenn er eine gts 220 hat dann ist sein CPU wohl auch nicht der Brüller und da wird die 6870 eigentlich schon den CPU an seine grenzen bringen, ganz zu schweigen vom der 560ti


----------



## Zocker15xD (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht "nur" eine AMD zu nehmen, auf JEDEN Fall die 6870, wenn du Nvidia bevorzugst dann halt die GTX 560 Ti, die bei 50 Euro Aufpreis ca.0-15% schneller ist, die 2GB Version ist natürlich totaler Unsinn, mehr als 1 GB bringt dir nur bei sehr hohen auflösungen (zb mehere Monitore)was, und zum gamen auf riesigen auflösungen ist die karte eh zu schwach 

Poste mal dein System, dann kann man mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## SenbeiNorimacki (31. Oktober 2011)

Mein System:
i5 650
8 GB Ram
Mainboard MSI Iona

Habe das Gerät bis jetzt nur zum Arbeiten zB rendern benutzt, möchte aber jetzt auch mal ein bisschen zocken  Hoffe das hilft euch weiter.
Grüße


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. November 2011)

Also wenn du keine Vorurteile gegenüber AMD hast, würde ich einfach die HD 6870 nehmen, dein Prozi würde zwar noch deutlich mehr packen,
aber ich bin der meinung das reicht vollkommen
gruß,zocker


----------



## SenbeiNorimacki (3. November 2011)

Okay neues Problem:
Meine HD6870 ist da, mein Netzteil besitzt aber nur Sata Anschlüsse während das Gerät nach 2x 6Pin dürstet. Da muss wohl ein neues Netzteil her, Vorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Welche Karte hast Du denn genau? Bei meiner Sapphire waren nämlich Adapter dabei, so dass Du normale Festplattenanschlüsse 8die alten Molex-Stecker, nicht die neueren Sata) nutzen konntest. Ansonsten kannst Du auch Adapter suchen. Wobei man erstmal wissen müsste, welche Netzeil Du hast - nachher reicht das auch mit Adapter nicht aus ^^

Ansonsten: was kannst Du denn ausgeben? Bei nem Markennetzteil würden 450-500W reichen, also um die 50€ müsstest Du halt schon investieren.


----------



## SenbeiNorimacki (3. November 2011)

Auch die von Sapphire ->Klick
Netzteil kann ich dir garnicht sagen, ist wohl ein Noname teil das nur Sata besitzt , denke nicht das es da Adapter gibt oder? 
Und 50€ dürften jetzt auchnoch drin sein, was muss ich denn da beachten? Ausreichend Sata und min. 2 6Pin-Stecker?


----------



## SenbeiNorimacki (3. November 2011)

Oder ist das sowas? Adapter


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Also, ich hatte die Retail-Version, Du hast Lite-Retail. Vlt. fehlen daher die Adapter? Es waren zwei solche Adapter: http://www.amazon.de/poliges-Grafikkarten-Stromkabel-Adapter-Strom-Express/dp/B002CX4TNM

Hat Dein Netzteil echt NUR Sata-Stecker? Das kann eigentlich nicht sein - bist Du da sicher? Man braucht pro Adapter halt dann zwei freie Molex-Stecker.



Als neues Netzteil würde zB das hier Corsair CX Serie V2 Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör wohl gut reichen, hat auch zwei Stecker 6 bzw 8-Pin PCie.


----------



## SenbeiNorimacki (3. November 2011)

Ja, ist ein ein Komplett-PC von HP gewesen, bitte nicht hauen


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Hoffentlich ist das ganze dann auch ATX-Standard - ansonsten wird es eng, wenn das Mainboard und die Bauweise irgendein Spezialformat sein sollte. ^^   Steht auf dem Netzeil was von ATX? Und weißt Du, was für ein Mainboard drin ist?


----------



## SenbeiNorimacki (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bringt dir das was? Und kann kein ATX auf dem Netzteil finden :/


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2011)

Das Mainboard ist offenbar Micro-ATX, das heißt das Netzteil müsste dann auch ATX sein - sollte also klappen.


----------

